# They grow so fast!



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 16, 2010)

Our first Nubian kid was born three weeks ago today.  We've weighed him each Saturday night since he was born.  The weights are as follows: 9.5 lbs (birth), 13 lbs, 17.5 lbs, and tonight he's 21.6 lbs.  He's a singleton with an apparently healthy appetite so I expected him to gain quickly but sheesh!  He comes from smaller lines but he's quite the chunk.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like a bouncy big baby boy to me.  Lucky you!!

Pictures please!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 16, 2010)

You post this and no pictures!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll post an updated pic tonight after work.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Jul 17, 2010)

You wouldn't believe he was the same kid unless you watched him grow up! I know the feeling!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 17, 2010)

Pics as promised!  He's a rowdy little guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 17, 2010)

He sure is looking like a really nice little guy!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 17, 2010)

He's a long-eared Bambi!  So cute!  And HUGE!  What a good mama he has....

I was smooching up my Ginger tonight and thinking about how tiny she was just last year, and now her baby is half her size and I will be smooching her up next year, thinking about how cute she was when SHE was little!  And how cute HER babies are! 

eta:  Did that make any sense?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 18, 2010)

That makes perfect sense!  This kid is so people friendly, just like his dam.  He's getting as much smooching as I can fit in before he goes home with his new family at 8 weeks.  If he were a doe he'd be a keeper for sure.  Hopefully next year she'll give us a girl!


----------



## jessica5254 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say he is GORGEOUS nice job


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow...he's gonna be a BRUTE.


----------



## punkgirrl (Jul 19, 2010)

oh my one of the cutest goats I have seen. I love the ears and the spots. Wow So cute


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 19, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

>


BTW...he could almost be our herdsire's twin.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh my!  He's gorgeous!  I'm hoping for a doe next time and I'd LOVE to get some flashy color like your herdsire.  Ranger's other side has a little more spotting but not nearly as extensive as your boy.  Nubian kids are just so darn cute!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2010)

He's over the 25 lb mark!     He'll be one month old on Saturday.  And, incidentally, I'm only getting about 1/2 -1 quart from his dam per day.  What a pig!  We're going to start separating him at night in a few days so we can actually have some milk.  Here's a new pic of the chunk.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 22, 2010)

Horker!  He's soo much bigger than my Wyatt babies!  And mine are bottle kids, so they have a fair chance.  I think Tiny is just way finer boned than Sam...

Cryin' shame he's got danglies...woulda been a fantastic doe haha.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Cryin' shame he's got danglies...woulda been a fantastic doe haha.


That's just mean.  

Hilarious, but mean.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2010)

I sooo wish he were a she!  And yes, I think Tiny's MUCH finer boned than Sam.  Refined is not a word I'd use to describe my Sam...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 25, 2010)

The official tally for week #4: 28.4 lbs.  Kate, have you weighed Ta-da?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 25, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> That's just mean.
> 
> Hilarious, but mean.


  What can I say?!

Nicki, I'll weigh her today.  Not even gonna be close, though!  She's petite.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 8, 2010)

Six weeks yesterday and just over 34 lbs.  He's taller than my senior Nigerian does!

Kate, I think it's time for some set up pics of Ta-da!  Because I know you have so much free time to take them...


----------



## helmstead (Aug 9, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Kate, I think it's time for some set up pics of Ta-da!  Because I know you have so much free time to take them...


  I'll see what I can do!  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 22, 2010)

He's heading home with his new family today!  Final tally is 45.4.  His weight gain really leveled off this week since we've been weaning him.  The best part about them growing so fast is sending them home with someone else after they get big and starting again with the next adorable goat baby.    Particularly now that he's discovering his "buckiness."  See ya!  

Pics of course!  In the second picture he's standing next to my 7 month old Nigerian doe.


----------



## warthog (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow he is big and lovely.

I thought mine was growing fast 5lb birth weight 40lb 11 weeks.


----------

